# Finger!



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

You should make the cursor turn into a finger when it's hovering above a link, the button to submit on registration for example.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

that would require some really funky javascript, or CSS......

And, I in particular think that's a waste of hard coding time (especially after I attempted to do so myself a few years back)

Besides, what web browser are you using. I get a different pointer on my Win IE and Win Mozilla, and Win Opera. And if I remember correctly, it does the same on Mac too...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree there with Max. Not possible now, i am sorry. Especially because James is responsable for the technical part here, and he is now busy enough - gone away again - so it is hard to manage that.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *and he is now busy enough*


School term has started, right? :angry:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Here school ends this week, i will have now summer vacations - finallllllllllly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: - and James isn't in Highschool anymore. He studies violin but has now gone travelling around half the world B)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

It's no big deal. I just didn't know if the button was clickable or not.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Here school ends this week, i will have now summer vacations - finallllllllllly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


So that means we would see u more here! Yipee!!! :lol:

James is around the world? He's performing?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Taking some masterclasses or something....


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *...or something....*


or Something?...:lol: 
I love master classes. They make u practice more, think more, get yelled at more, and embarassesd more. :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> * and embarassesd more. *


LOL :lol:

But you are right, they help you to form your character, and its every time a challenge!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Actually, it can easily be done with a very cross-browser compatible CSS code>

<STYLE>
link {cursor: pointer}
<STYLE>

cursor: auto (uses what is set by user) 
cursor: crosshair (should produce a cross) 
cursor: default (cursor remains as it is) 
cursor: e-resize (arrow pointing right) 
cursor: hand (the traditional pointing hand) 
cursor: help (a Question Mark should appear) 
cursor: move (a cross with arrows on the tips) 
cursor: n-resize (an arrow pointing north or up) 
cursor: ne-resize (an arrow pointing northeast) 
cursor: nw-resize (an arrow pointing northwest) 
cursor: pointer (that hand again) 
cursor: s-resize (an arrow pointing south or down) 
cursor: se-resize (an arrow pointing southeast) 
cursor: sw-resize (an arrow pointing southwest) 
cursor: text (looks like the end of an I-beam) 
cursor: w-resize (an arrow pointing west) 
cursor: wait (an hourglass)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

aren't those already a part of most operating systems...

In Windows and Mac the cursor changes when you go over a link... That's just built in....

Or am I completely misunderstanding what you want...

But yes, that css code looks simple enough...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Aug 2 2004, 02:19 AM
> *Or am I completely misunderstanding what you want...
> [snapback]1024[/snapback]​*


I don't want anything. That was Harvey. I'm confused... :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

We have the finger now, rest easy.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> We have the finger now, rest easy.


The finger hasn't been on in a few months now actually, but I assume that to mean that the finger isn't resting easy.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O i get the finger.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Licking Good.............................


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

it takes 17 muscles to smile but it only takes 1 finger to show the world how you feel


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> it takes 17 muscles to smile but it only takes 1 finger to show the world how you feel


Yes, but different fingers display different emotions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Like the Roman who walks into a bar.

He holds up two fingers and says “give me five beers.”


----------

